# PRTA Junction City,OR



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Just wondering how the trial is going? I know it is early.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the landblind
3,5,16,19,20,25,26,27,30,31,32,33,34,37,43,47,49,50,53,56,57,58,60,62,66,70,73

27 total


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Wow, 27 back out of 74. Are you there, Brenda? Must have been a pretty tough first series.

Arleen


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

How about the other stakes? What's happening?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the waterblind
2,16,19,20,25,26,27,30,31,32,33,34,37,43,47,49,56,58,60,62,66

21 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Quilifying Results

1st-#37 Rose H/Randi Johannis
2nd-#5 Dylan H/ Mike Hasenoehrl
3rd-#8 Chena H/ James Borsberry
4th-#2 Cruise H/ John Henninger
No Jams


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Arleen.... Yes we are at the trial. The first series of the open was a tight triple with 2 retired.

The derby doesn't start until the Open is over and the Amateur just started this morning and they have a quad with 2 retired.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Brenda. You are a long way from home but I guess you are up in that area for the National AM starting soon. Nice area up there isn't it. Hopefully the rain has finally stopped or at least paused for awhile. 

Am confused. You show 3 & 5 back for the land blind and then 2 back for the water blind. Which one is the typo? Am so excited our #43 is back for the water blind. Thanks again, Brenda

Arleen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Randi on you winning the Qual with Rose.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Brenda for posting.
Arleen and Gress I am rooting for Rebel.


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Marie. We are keeping our fingers crossed. How is Casey doing? Is his paw healing well? 

Arleen


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Arleen I don't have an update. I will hear after the trial and probably after they get to Rainer WA. It is hard not having KC nearby or Liety for that matter. 
Nice and cool this am 59.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

WTG Randi and Rose- winning the Qual! Super....
Daddy Kick would be so proud of his daughter- made my lousy day a lot better!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2010)

Wow shes a Kick daughter thats great CONGRATS


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Opps it was #3 in the open Callbacks for the waterblind


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS

1st-#25 Shorty H/Bill Totten O/Steve Bechtel (New FC & Qual for Narl open)
2nd-#33 Tru H/John Henninger O/Andy Kahn
3rd-#60 Rex O/H Jack Vollstedt
4th-#26 Coal O/H Brooke Vandebrake
RJ-#58
Jams- 30,31,47 

CONGRATS TO ALL!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 2nd series

1,3,4,5,6,8,11,12,13,14,17,18,19,20,21,22,24,25,26,27,28

21 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the 3rd series

1,4,5,8,11,12,13,14,17,19,20,21,24,25,26,27,28

17 total


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Brenda thanks so much for posting.


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

12 back to the 2nd. In the AM


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Wow! Thanks for posting. Who are the lucky 12?


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2010)

Annette said:


> It is hard not having KC nearby or Liety for that matter.


Marie, am I going to have to send you a puppy? You are spending way too much time on line. ;-)


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks to the last series

1,4,8,12,13,17,21,25,26,27

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks to the 2nd series

1,10,12,27,29,30,42,43,45,47,55,57

12 total


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

All 12 back to the 4th. In the AM


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Marie, am I going to have to send you a puppy? You are spending way too much time on line. ;-)


Just what I need! My 14 year old in in his second puppyhood(I don't think that is a word) and is in just as much trouble.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

10 called back to the final series in the Derby posted at 12:22.

It's now 3:30. Any news on placements yet?


----------



## wetdog (May 2, 2010)

Derby Results:
1st #8 Cully/Gordon Powers
2nd #12 Loki/John McConnaughey
3rd #21 Denver/Stan Huling
4th #4 Rain/John Henninger
RJ #1 Flint/Mark Madore
Jams #26 Runner/Pat Little
#27 Abby/David Zalunardo


----------



## Tim Lawrence (Feb 18, 2008)

Good for Gordon.


----------



## Dave (Nov 5, 2007)

Way to go Rain&John thanks four your hard work,the future looks great for the little brown girl with the big heart thanks again Dave&Tina


----------



## LabNut (Dec 3, 2008)

Any news on the AM?


----------



## Rich C (Nov 18, 2007)

I believe that placement puts #21 Denver on the Derby List !!! --- Congrats to Stan -- Denver -- and URK


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Huge Congratulations Gordon and Cully.


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

i think not 100% sure 
1st -bug- karen young
2nd-andi-don g.
3rd-cash-bechtel


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Wow, good on Gordy Powers and Cully!*

I think Gordy was young when dirt was invented. 

Age is just a number regards,


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

3rd AM Cash - Steve Bechtel qualifies him for the National AM.
Congrats Steve


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Congrats both Steve and Karen, qualifying for her first National! Way to go Bug!!!


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Congrats to Stan & Denver & to Andi (the 2nd place Queen) and Don for a super job.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOOOO Karen and Steve!!!!


----------



## Rick Coats (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go Gordon! You are the man!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Steve and Karen.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Does anyone know the Amateur 4th placement 

RJam

Jams ????


----------



## rolando_cornelio (Jun 28, 2007)

I Think It Was John Gunn NOT 100% THO


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

Stanley finished but John couldn't stay for the results.
Of course we are anxious to know the outcome.

Thanks for posting Rolando....does anyone know for sure, for sure ???


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Howard N said:


> *Wow, good on Gordy Powers and Cully!*
> 
> I think Gordy was young when dirt was invented.
> 
> Age is just a number regards,


Talked to Gordy 2 weeks ago. He had passed the 94 milestone and looking forward to 95.

That young Derby dog he has is a high roller -- and very talented. Wish I had been there to congratulate Gordy. 

Helen


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Janice Gunn said:


> Stanley finished but John couldn't stay for the results.
> Of course we are anxious to know the outcome.
> 
> Thanks for posting Rolando....does anyone know for sure, for sure ???


YA RO WAS RIGHT JOHN GOT 4 I THINK MISSY GOT RJ EVERYBODY BUT ME JAMMED I THINK


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Way to go Gordon!! One of the nice guys in the game!!!


----------



## DenverB2B (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you Rich and Laura. What a fun weekend. Makes the long drive home alot better.


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats Stan on Denver's 3rd in Derby, and to Don on Andi's 2nd in the AM!!!


----------

